# clue



## Alisson Pereira

Dag.

Hoe werkt dat woord in het Nederlands? Mijn WB geeft me woorden zoals ''hint'' en ''toespeling'', zijn dat woorden goed?
Daarna kan ik de volgende zinnen zeggen?

>>ik heb enige *hint* om dat te doen.
>>ik heb enige *toespeling* dat hoe ik nederlands moet beginnen te studeren.

Bij voorbaat dank.


----------



## Terwexel

Hallo,

Nee, die zinnen zijn geen gangbaar Nederlands.

Ik weet ook niet precies wat ermee bedoeld wordt.

Bedoel je "Ik heb wel een idee hoe dat te doen" en "Ik heb wel een idee hoe ik Nederlands moet beginnen te studeren"?


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Terwexel said:


> Bedoel je "Ik heb wel een idee hoe dat te doen" en "Ik heb wel een idee hoe ik Nederlands moet beginnen te studeren


Eigenlijk zijn jouw zinnen goed. In mijn zinnen bedoelde ik iets zoals:

>>I have no clue how to do that
>>I have no clue how I have to start studying Dutch.

Hoe zijn die zinnen in het Nederlands?


----------



## Terwexel

Deze zinnen kun je goed met "Ik heb geen idee hoe ik dat moet doen / hoe ik Nederlands moet beginnen te leren" vertalen. Ter versterking (no clue whatsoever) hoor je vaak "Ik heb geen flauw idee".


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Goed!! Maar kan je me zeggen wat  ''toespeling'' betekent?


----------



## Terwexel

"Dit is een toespeling op / Hij maakte een toespeling op..." komt misschien nog het meest overeen met het Engelse "this is an allusion to / to make  allusion to."


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, dank je.


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Dag.
> 
> Hoe werkt dat woord in het Nederlands? Mijn WB geeft me woorden zoals ''hint'' en ''toespeling'', zijn dat woorden goed?
> Daarna kan ik de volgende zinnen zeggen?
> 
> >>ik heb enige *hint* om dat te doen.
> >>ik heb enige *toespeling* dat hoe ik nederlands moet beginnen te studeren.
> 
> Bij voorbaat dank.



Beter je Engelse gedachtengang  eerst geven en daarna  je poging tot vertaling in het Nederlands. Dan weten we meteen ook  wat je bedoelde.

Clue werkt als


> *clue:*
> aanwijzing; spoor; tip; vingerwijzing; vingerwenk; wenk
> 
> *Wiktionary:*
> clue → aanknopingspunt
> clue → aanwijzing




Aanwijzing: vertaling Nederlands - Engels Interglot

De gewone betekenis van clue is aanwijzing
<Ik heb enige aanwijzing om dat te doen>: enige aanwijzing of enige hint, dat zegt men zo niet.  Bedoel je werkelijk  dat je'een aanwijzing hebt om dat te doen'?
Jouw tweede zin is helemaal een nonsenszin.

DE betekenis waarin je clue   hier wil gebruiken  is waarschijnlijk 'idee'? (Zoals Terwexel al dacht)

Negatief:
I don't have a clue
Ik heb geen flauw idee.
Je *geeft* een  hint of je *krijgt* een hint. Een hint 'heb' je niet. Maar natuurlijk, voor je een hint geeft, heb je hem natuurlijk al wel.  Je kan dus wel zeggen: 'ik heb een hint voor je'
Het is een toespeling *maken* en niet hebben. Maar net zoals met 'hint' heb je al een toespeling (in petto) voordat je die toespeling maakt.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Eno2, Ik spreek graag met je.



eno2 said:


> Beter je Engelse gedachtengang eerst geven en daarna je poging tot vertaling in het Nederlands. Dan weten we meteen ook wat je bedoelde


Ok, ik probeer dat volgende keer, maak je geen zorgen! 



eno2 said:


> Bedoel je werkelijk dat je'een aanwijzing hebt om dat te doen'?


Waarom dat niet?
*Aanwijzing>> indication, direction, instruction, clue, evidence => IN MIJN WD
>I have some indications/directions/instructions/clues/evidences how to do that.*

Ik weet niet wat je eraan denk, maar volgens me is dat goed. *Wat denk je eraan? Hoe is dat in het Nederlands?*

I am not looking for easy sentences, I know if I say '' Dat kan ik niet doen" or ''Dat kan ik doen'', you know!!



eno2 said:


> Jouw tweede zin is helemaal een nonsenszin



Dank je. Die antwoord helpt me veel.



eno2 said:


> DE betekenis waarin je clue hier wil gebruiken is waarschijnlijk 'idee'?



Goed!! A: Waarom maak je een ''thread'' over hoe het woord ''clue'' in het Nederlands betekent?
            B: Want ik heb geen idee ervan.
            B: Want ik heb gewoon enige aanwijzing van hoe dat werkt in het Nederlands, maar ik heb van meer een paar voorbeelden nodig.

*Zijn die voorbeelden goed?*


----------



## eno2

You did not give any context for the translation you asked for clue. Such context is always required. You're just interchanging the different words you found for the translation of clue.  But different words are rarely 100% interchangeable.



> Ik weet niet wat je  ervan eraan denk denkt, maar volgens mij me is dat goed. Wat denk je eraan ervan? Hoe is dat in het Nederlands?


Je gebruikte niet 'aanwijzing'. Je gebruikte 'hint'.
Ik herhaal:
Je *geeft* een hint of je *krijgt* een hint. Een hint *'heb'* je niet



> Goed!!





> JUIST!!  Dat is het .
> A: Waarom maak je een ''thread'' over hoe   WAT het woord ''clue'' in het Nederlands betekent?
> B: Want ik heb geen idee ervan.===>>  BETER: IK HEB ER GEEN IDEE VAN /iK HEB GEEN IDEE
> B: Want ik heb gewoon enige aanwijzing van hoe dat werkt in het Nederlands, maar ik heb van meer een paar voorbeelden nodig.



Want ik BESCHIK OVER EEN PAAR aanwijzingEN  van hoe dat werkt in het Nederlands, maar ik heb een paar voorbeelden MEER nodig.

Enige aanwijzing  is zeer ongewoon om te zeggen maar het kan, in een andere betekenis. "Er is enige aanwijzing dat". Er BESTAAT enige aanwijzing dat. 

--------









.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Dank je!!


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Een hint *'heb'* je niet



Look up in google the way of using "Ik heb geen hint" *IN A CONTEXT* and the first results you see are:

_*Ik heb geen hint*_ gehoord/ _*ik heb geen hint*_ voor een antwoord gegeven /_*Ik heb geen hint*_ nodig/. _*ik heb geen hint*_  ontvangen* /*_*Ik heb geen hint*_ over m/v kunnen ontdekken " etc...etc..
That's all about giving and receiving a  hint.
'ik heb geen hint' means: I can't give you a hint. That's because I don't have a clue myself , literally and figuratively.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, ik begrijp jouw hint, die hint is belangrijk. Dank je!!


----------

